# 2007 NCAA Final Four



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 31, 2007)

We're down to the Final 4: UCLA Bruins, Florida Gators, Georgetown Hoyas and Ohio State Buckeyes. So how did your brackets play out, which school do you think is going to cut down the nets this year? Will the Gators repeat?

My beloved Bruins are still in the fight. I'm hoping that we'll win our 12th National title on Monday, and to earn it we have to go through Florida. We'll get our shot at some payback on Saturday. Anyway what's your call, if you're a bettin' martial artist, where are you laying down your scratch? 

BTW, remember the saying, defense wins championships...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 31, 2007)

cali_tkdbruin said:


> We're down to the Final 4: UCLA Bruins, Florida Gators, Georgetown Hoyas and Ohio State Buckeyes. So how did your brackets play out, which school do you think is going to cut down the nets this year? Will the Gators repeat?
> 
> My beloved Bruins are still in the fight. I'm hoping that we'll win our 12th National title on Monday, and to earn it we have to go through Florida. We'll get our shot at some payback on Saturday. Anyway what's your call, if you're a bettin' martial artist, where are you laying down your scratch?
> 
> BTW, remember the saying, defense wins championships...


 
I have Florida and Ohio State in the Championship game with Ohio State winning.  I have seen enough of there games to know that they play to their competition and at the end take the game.  Should be some great match ups today and really any of the teams can win it at this point.


----------



## marlon (Mar 31, 2007)

Hoyas all the way!!
marlon


----------



## redfang (Mar 31, 2007)

Even tho Im in NC now, Im not an ACC fan. Ohio born n bred, Go Buckeyes!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 1, 2007)

Florida's biggs and their shooters completely overwhelmed us again!  Damn the bad luck!!! They were dropping pin point 3 point bombs like nothing. That 12th Nat'l title wasn't in the works for UCLA this year. Oh well, I just hope *The Ohio State University *kicks some Gator *** at the final on Monday... :angry:


----------

